
Thinking of becoming a vegetarian? Well, you can't - ammaristotle
https://newsblog.drexel.edu/2016/02/24/thinking-of-becoming-a-vegetarian-well-you-cant/
======
anotheryou
I think for most vegetarians it's the capacity for suffering as we know it
from ourselves.

Of course plants have defense routines that harvesting might trigger, but only
for stones I'm rather sure they don't care if I smash them or not and I can't
eat those.

Everybody draws some line somewhere, for most this is not eating humans and
hopefully not just to avoid prision or the danger of beeing eaten themselves.
For some it's hunting themselfes so there is no unnecessary suffering, for
others it's another compromise between comfort and ethics.

In any way I think most of these thoguht-through positions make sense and they
all aim to reduce suffering, which I see as a very good thing.

------
pjc50
Flagged for clickbait title, controversy-bait subject and low HN relevance.

~~~
collyw
Yes it was very disappointing. He talks about the sentient argument and how
the book argues against it, without even a hint of why we should accept the
counter argument or what it consists of.

